# هذه المرة



## Afsar

هل هذه الجملة صحيحة؟

أنا متأكد أنك ستَسْقُطُ في الإمتحانِ في هذه المرة

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Matat

لا داعي إلى كتابة كلمة (في). العبارة (هذه المرة) تُعرب ظرفا للزمان. إضافة إلى ذلك، إن كلمة (الامتحان) تُكتب بهمزة الوصل لا القطع. تشكيل الجملة بالكامل كالتالي:

أَنَا مُتَأَكِّدٌ أَنَّكَ سَتَسْقُطُ فِي الِامْتِحَانِ هَذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ


----------



## Afsar

شكرا جزيلا على فيامك بمساعدتي


----------

